# begonias being eaten?



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

My begonia leaves look like they are being eaten away. Is it possible for fruit flies to eat these leaves, or do I have something else in my vivarium. That is the only plant being affected so far. Thanks


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*Sounds like slugs, or snails. 
You can place a chunk of cucumber at the base of the begonia just before you turn out the lights tonight. Check it first thing in the morning before you turn the lights on, and you will probably find the culprit munching on the cucumber.*


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Could also be a cricket if you have ever fed them to your frogs, they are great at eating away at plants.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

What kind of Begonias are in your tank and how long have they been in there. There are some kinds that slowly melt when you first put them in the viv.

Slugs, snails and crickets are also all possibilities.


----------

